# Where to buy 90cm optiwhite and cabinet



## Crossocheilus (15 Jun 2014)

So i'm looking into getting a new 90cm optiwhite tank. I've looked at The Green Machine, but read that they are not making such good tanks anymore,  ADA is way too expensive, I was looking at NA but just found they don't exist anymore, bought by ADG in the US. So where can I get a decent 90cm optiwhite and cabinet that is nice and reliable but not stupidly expensive round the £600-750 range is fine.


----------



## Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

You could try ND Aquatics

http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (15 Jun 2014)

Will they do a rimless optiwhite with ada style cabinet?


----------



## Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

I believe so yeah, tank wise I think they'll make whatever you want. As for the cabinet, I'm not sure. Give them a ring. 

You could always build your own cabinet, and then have more £££ to spend on filter, lights, plants etc etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Teapot (15 Jun 2014)

When I'm due an upgrade, the TMC Signature range will be top of my list. Worth looking at some of the journals of members who use them if you get the chance.


----------



## Crossocheilus (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the replies
Yeah I'll look at nd aquatics maybe give them a call
As for the TMC sig. They look great and affordable but I think the 90cm is only available drilled in the back, something I don't want.
Any thoughts on TGM are they still good?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Jun 2014)

I was told undrilled are possible. I would inquire somewhere.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jun 2014)

pity they dont do a 120cm yet in the TMC


----------



## Lee Sweeting (16 Jun 2014)

I have a tank from ND aquatics, good quality and service. I would defiantly recommend them, i'm not sure if they do cabinets though?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jun 2014)

Someone on ultimate reef has a 90 not drilled with clear silicone... Definitely worth a call... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Jun 2014)

No sign of a non drilled 90cm tank on TMC catalogue UK, hmm it seems rather difficult to find decent optiwhite tanks AND ADA-style cabinets for reasonable prices!


----------



## James O (16 Jun 2014)

Defo try ND.  There's a thread about a 36x36x?? With a good £figure. I just got my 400l 10mm braced quoted at £244.  They do cabinets as well in all sorts of finishes.  They were working on a 10 footer cabinet when I was there today and Alistairs big tank was their handiwork as well. Speak to Nick


----------



## tim (16 Jun 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> No sign of a non drilled 90cm tank on TMC catalogue UK, hmm it seems rather difficult to find decent optiwhite tanks AND ADA-style cabinets for reasonable prices!


May be worth posting in the aquagro sponsors forum


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Jun 2014)

Thanks James yeah I think I'll look into them,  thanks for the recommendation,  it's good to know plenty of people have had good results from them.[DOUBLEPOST=1402941218][/DOUBLEPOST]What makes you say that tim?


----------



## tim (16 Jun 2014)

Tmc aquagro  maybe you'll get an answer if they do the 90 in clear silicone non drilled ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Jun 2014)

Yes post in the section. I recall they mentioned they can do undrilled.


----------



## Crossocheilus (16 Jun 2014)

K now I get it  I'll ask them.
Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jun 2014)

Be sure to let us know TMC's verdict...I think that their tanks are excellent value for money and I'd buy an undrilled 90 from them in a flash...


----------



## Konrad Michalski (25 Jun 2014)

I'm after one as well so please let us know what have you found. Thanks


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Jun 2014)

Sorry I never posted in the tmc section, I got another offer but its now been retracted so i'm looking for a tank again. I'll tell you what I find.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (30 Jun 2014)

TMC would sell one without sump and drilling holes. If you need one let you local dealer know and they should be able to order it for you.


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Jun 2014)

Thanks, I've just posted in the tmc section on the forum, I'll check out who my nearest dealer is.[DOUBLEPOST=1404145602][/DOUBLEPOST]Anyone know if Maidenhead Aquatics will get in tmc sig 90cm not drilled no sump?[DOUBLEPOST=1404145642][/DOUBLEPOST]Perhaps Charterhouse Aquatics, anyone??


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Jul 2014)

So having asked at Maidenhead about the non drilled 90cm TMC sig. it sounds possible but could take months to come so for me at least, it's a no because I need a tank in about 4 weeks! Garrrrgh why is this so difficult?! A few people have suggested ND Aquatics, but I was wondering about their cabinets, I want ADA style and it sounds like they won't do that, any thoughts? Maidenhead Aquatics have suggested their Seashell Phoenix range but apparently they only do tanks with a lot of silicon which isn't ideal, again any thoughts? This whole experience of struggling to find a tank manufacturer is really getting to me, and I am meant to be setting this tank up in 4 weeks, 2 of which i'll be on holiday for! Why is it so difficult to find a decent tank in the style I want!!!! 
 Sorry rant over  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jul 2014)

Maybe http://www.aquariumcabinetsolutions.com/


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Jul 2014)

Hmm a pretty barren website but what is there looks good, however I am in oxford so that is a LONG way away, delivery would be expensive. Do you have experience with them pepedopolous? They seem like a new company, so perhaps not all that reliable.[DOUBLEPOST=1405077675][/DOUBLEPOST]Has anyone bought a tank and cabinet from the ADC in London? They say they'll do small tanks as well as some of the monsters they make but I would guess they are very expensive because of the ADC's "experience with making tanks and that they are proven to produce tanks of the highest quality" blahblahblah or something like that (that's not a quote just a guess) any thoughts? I've emailed ND Aquatics and the ADC in London about tanks and cabinets so just waiting for replies.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jul 2014)

I think ND will be your best bet if you dont want to spend on an ADA (lots of dollar!) then a cab from somewhere else.

It looks like aquariums ltd have started up again under a different name but others have had problems with long build times and deliveries in the past (including me) plus they went bust once already! (but have strangely opened again at the same address)


----------



## pepedopolous (11 Jul 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Do you have experience with them pepedopolous?


Nope but I remember them from this http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4607
TBH not sure how active they are. Weren't they a sponsor of ukaps once?


----------



## John P Coates (14 Jul 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> So where can I get a decent 90cm optiwhite and cabinet that is nice and reliable but not stupidly expensive round the £600-750 range is fine.


Hi,

Are you anywhere near a Maidenhead Aquatics? They do a range of aquariums by a company called Seashell (who also supply and fit all MA stores). They can supply in Optiwhite and a shed-load of other options. Sensibly priced.

JPC


----------

